# Next big innovation?



## alcoman50 (Oct 26, 2010)

So with the proliferation of Vs and Wide Outs and LED and wings and handheld (wireless even) controllers... Where are the manufacturers gonna head next?

The lighting and control tech hasn't really changed in quite a while for any of the manufacturers. Still don't understand why joysticks and handhelds are close to $300 new.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

V with wideout wings, LED plow lights, wireless controllers, and easier plow hookups.


----------



## skorum03 (Mar 8, 2013)

jhall22guitar;1775448 said:


> V with wideout wings, LED plow lights, wireless controllers, and easier plow hookups.


Don't know what else they could do


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

skorum03;1775472 said:


> Don't know what else they could do


Exactly my thought. Maybe bigger expanding plows. Instead of going to 10' maybe find a way to go to 10'6"+? Stronger but lighter/more durable materials?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I like see D&D come out with a rear pull plow That they use XLS mold board


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

jhall22guitar;1775479 said:


> Exactly my thought. Maybe bigger expanding plows. Instead of going to 10' maybe find a way to go to 10'6"+? Stronger but lighter/more durable materials?


They already do. The blizzard 86110 goes to 11ft. Can only make them so big to width restrictions and weight. I think they are going to come out with an xls that is like the 86110. (8.6 - 11)


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Burkartsplow;1775501 said:


> They already do. The blizzard 86110 goes to 11ft. Can only make them so big to width restrictions and weight. I think they are going to come out with an xls that is like the 86110. (8.6 - 11)


I always forget Blizzard plows as I only have seen one or two here locally. Well maybe even bigger than that using lighter materials with equal strength could be developed. Thumbs Up


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

They come out with new innovations each and every year. It is called price increases. They are just being innovative and making more profits.


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

jhall22guitar;1775448 said:


> V with wideout wings, LED plow lights, wireless controllers, and easier plow hookups.


V with wideout wings .... Hmmmmm now someone is thinking.


----------



## BossPlowMaster (Aug 10, 2013)

I know I would like to see a form of down pressure for the boss plows... Would be nice for back dragging deep snow and scraping up hard pack.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I like the plow Neig was pushing but not for 15k. The wheel can only be invented once....or twice.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

BossPlowMaster;1775913 said:


> V with wideout wings .... Hmmmmm now someone is thinking.


Isn't Boss already doing this with the Snow Wings.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

jhall22guitar;1775448 said:


> and easier plow hookups.


How much easier can they get?


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

Triton2286;1776705 said:


> How much easier can they get?


Have someone else do it for you???


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Seriously i can put my smarthitch on with one finger, maybe make it remote control so you don't have to get out of the truck


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

alldayrj;1777014 said:


> Seriously i can put my smarthitch on with one finger, maybe make it remote control so you don't have to get out of the truck


Thats a thought. Engage a switch - pull up and sensors note when it is within specs for engagement...laser lights to sense it? When truck side breaks the beam on plow side it commences to engage.

When you want to drop it, push a button and it does entire operation. Also, if it wireless, you will not even have to get out of cab.

(Then it cleans itself, coats itself with wax and a nice buff............)


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

alldayrj;1777014 said:


> Seriously i can put my smarthitch on with one finger, maybe make it remote control so you don't have to get out of the truck


I was just throwing ideas, I love the Boss hookups and hate fishers since they involve work. But even if it was remote you still need to hook up the power.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Snowblowers that melt the snow to water before dumping it into a salt hopper to mix to salt brine and automatically liquid spray the path you just took... Cats azz for sidewalk work!


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

derekbroerse;1777967 said:


> Snowblowers that melt the snow to water before dumping it into a salt hopper to mix to salt brine and automatically liquid spray the path you just took... Cats azz for sidewalk work!


Now we are getting somewhere!


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Triton2286;1777969 said:


> Now we are getting somewhere!


Dibs on royalties if anyone builds it!  You heard it first right here on PlowSite!


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

BossPlowMaster;1775913 said:


> V with wideout wings .... Hmmmmm now someone is thinking.


Too much weight it's been discussed before


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

I want a heated moldboard as well, hate sticking snow


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

you mean that those digit-able cats azz's don't do that now


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Whiffyspark;1778000 said:


> Too much weight it's been discussed before


True, but that is what they said a bunch of years ago when I suggested a dual-trip plow... low and behold...

It could be done, for one-ton and up classes only...


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

derekbroerse;1778220 said:


> True, but that is what they said a bunch of years ago when I suggested a dual-trip plow... low and behold...
> 
> It could be done, for one-ton and up classes only...


I think all of the ideas are possible once the plow manufacturers are able to find a lighter material with the same strengths as current materials used. That would open a lot of possibilities. Thumbs Up


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

jhall22guitar;1778895 said:


> I think all of the ideas are possible once the plow manufacturers are able to find a lighter material with the same strengths as current materials used. That would open a lot of possibilities. Thumbs Up


Hmmmmm..... how about carbon fibre moldboards?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

I think most of the weight is in the frame/headgear.


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp (Oct 20, 2013)

A titanium alloy will solve all weight and rust issues...


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

And double the cost... Lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jhall22guitar;1775659 said:


> I always forget Blizzard plows as I only have seen one or two here locally. Well maybe even bigger than that using lighter materials with equal strength could be developed. Thumbs Up


Never mind Blizzard invented expanding plows back in '98.



BossPlowMaster;1775913 said:


> V with wideout wings .... Hmmmmm now someone is thinking.


This too was suggested right after the Blizzards came out. Never mind the "too complicated" and "too many moving parts" from all the naysayers about the Blizzards. Folks wanted to add more complications and moving parts.



Brian Young;1775952 said:


> I like the plow Neig was pushing but not for 15k. The wheel can only be invented once....or twice.


Did you conceptualize the expanding wing plow? I didn't. I thought that we were at the end of different types of plows with straight and V's.



Whiffyspark;1778926 said:


> I think most of the weight is in the frame/headgear.


I think you're wrong.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You folks who want lighter plows are forgetting\ignoring that weight is necessary to scrape hardpack\ice.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Wheres all the weight mark? Plow skins can't weigh that much


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Are you forgetting the A-frame and sector? Or whatever they're called now. (I'm dating myself lol) 

If the plows don't have the weight, why are poly moldboard plows heavier than steel skin?


----------



## UltraLwn&Lndscp (Oct 20, 2013)

I do not have a desire for a lighter plow, I just like to use the word "titanium" whenever I can. Laugh out Loud.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

UltraLwn&Lndscp;1778957 said:


> I do not have a desire for a lighter plow, I just like to use the word "titanium" whenever I can. Laugh out Loud.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1778954 said:


> Are you forgetting the A-frame and sector? Or whatever they're called now. (I'm dating myself lol)
> 
> If the plows don't have the weight, why are poly moldboard plows heavier than steel skin?


That's what I'm saying... Lol. All the weight is in the frame and headgear. Not the skins.

Steel is kind of the only practical choice for it. Aluminum would probably not hold up. Nor would it be cost effective


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Are you referring to truck side frame? Or plow frame?

You said frame and headgear, so I thought you were referring to the truck side.

Everything from the a-frame forward is the heavy part. Steel, stainless or poly.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1778986 said:


> Are you referring to truck side frame? Or plow frame?
> 
> You said frame and headgear, so I thought you were referring to the truck side.
> 
> Everything from the a-frame forward is the heavy part. Steel, stainless or poly.


Plow side.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Just have to spray in on the deck and not
On your boots or legs since you are behind it!!! Haha


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

A 12 way blade with float.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

What if you could push down on the plow and change the attack angel. buy rolling the blade forward or back.



Mark Oomkes;1778948 said:


> You folks who want lighter plows are forgetting\ignoring that weight is necessary to scrape hardpack\ice.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

SnoFarmer;1779055 said:


> A 12 way blade with float.


If you could make it "float", then Mark would be qualified to use it near ponds!!  :laughing:


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

Snow sticking to plow..... what about spraying the plow with something? Maybe armor all or something similar that would not allow the snow to stick.

I would personally like to see a way to add down pressure when needed. I don't know if that is something maybe an additional hydraulic ram could do, pushing down from some sort of framework at a higher point than the plow without sacrificing the safety systems (trip springs) or anything.

I guess for now I will just find other fat-arses like myself to sit on the plow while scraping hardpack and some ice.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

xjoedirt55x;1779199 said:


> Snow sticking to plow..... what about spraying the plow with something? Maybe armor all or something similar that would not allow the snow to stick.
> 
> I would personally like to see a way to add down pressure when needed. I don't know if that is something maybe an additional hydraulic ram could do, pushing down from some sort of framework at a higher point than the plow without sacrificing the safety systems (trip springs) or anything.
> 
> I guess for now I will just find other fat-arses like myself to sit on the plow while scraping hardpack and some ice.


Sno way has down pressure.


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

Whiffyspark;1779207 said:


> Sno way has down pressure.


Do you have experience with the down pressure system?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

xjoedirt55x;1779235 said:


> Do you have experience with the down pressure system?


No but people on here have them


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

derekbroerse;1779166 said:


> If you could make it "float", then Mark would be qualified to use it near ponds!!  :laughing:


And you can KMA too.


----------



## derekbroerse (Mar 6, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;1779317 said:


> And you can KMA too.


Bwahahahaha oh come on now, they can figure out your code and delete your post!!!! 

Touchy, touchy aren't we?
tymusic


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

The technology is already here, the technology in pushing snow that the Canadians have from HLA, SHoule, Metal Pleiss, ect. As that gets more main stream & refined it will become more accepted.
The technology in ice melting, whether it be in liquids, or granular materials is there, the education is the missing factor be it to contractor & clients both.
The technology in site monitoring is there, onsite systems are avaiable but the ones I've seen are either "propitory" or very expensive. Off site webcams, traffic cameras, etc, systems continue to get more cameras added further enhancing their capabilities.
We as an industry are our own worst enemy. I'm not speaking so much of the plowsite community as the general industry. We continue to bid down the value of the services provide while costs & liabilities increase. All the new technology in the world won't do anyone any good if there isn't any profit left to purchase it. Education is the key, getting the industry & society involved as a whole. Unfortunately when you look at the turn out at the education events vs number of true contractors the numbers are dismal.


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

They are coming out with a new straight blade with a big curl to it for big parking lots. So i hear......


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Triton2286;1777969 said:


> Now we are getting somewhere!


 Ill take half a dozen


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

twgranger;1781003 said:


> They are coming out with a new straight blade with a big curl to it for big parking lots. So i hear......


We had more issues with our 9' fisher with a snowfoil doing lots. The snow would get deep then the rolling action on the foil would cause the plow to lift....next thing you knew truck was jack standed in snow.


----------



## myzx6 (Nov 17, 2013)

How about some type of saraded(sp?) Cutting edge that scrapes the hardpack and ice without damaging the pavement. Or with a heating element


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

The problem with hardpack is the plow needs down pressure to do that


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Whiffyspark;1782023 said:


> The problem with hardpack is the plow needs down pressure to do that


Not always true 
The angle of the plow makes a difference

I notice that this year on my skid. I could pitch blade forward more and on hard pack snow would peel it up vs having the Aframe level. This was with out down pressure applied my plow is a float type


----------



## dieselboy01 (Jan 18, 2011)

Would a wireless controller have replaceable batteries or plug into a cig lighter to recharge?


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

dieselboy01;1784777 said:


> Would a wireless controller have replaceable batteries or plug into a cig lighter to recharge?


Boss has them I think. I know snoway does. DD has wireless spreaders.

I think snow way you can plug in. Boss has a backup cable I believe?


----------

